# CNN video of Paris demo shot and narrated by photographer Peter Turnley



## The_Traveler (Jan 12, 2015)

Capturing the faces and feelings of Paris - CNN Video


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 12, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Capturing the faces and feelings of Paris - CNN Video


thanks for posting, very poignant and historic images, its real interesting times, on one hand the French reaction and on the other the rallies in Germany...who knows what's next...


----------



## cgw (Jan 13, 2015)

Some much needed context here:

A Massacre in Paris


----------

